# Gear shift knobs



## Muggsy1776 (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried turning gear shift knobs?  I'm talking floor shifts for antique cars more directly.   My dad has a '37 Plymouth and the old knob is, well, old.  I would like to try making a new one for him.

Just looking for ideas.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 9, 2010)

I've done a couple. You just need to figure out the threading needed, and turning the knob is fairly simple. I'm talking about knobs for Standard tranny. The Autos usually have a button on them (either a lock or an OD) and I've never tried one of those.

I even know a guy that specializes in knobs for Minis I think it is.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 9, 2010)

I've done a couple. I took the old shift knob to the hardware store, figured out what bolt size and thread pitch they were. Then I bought that bolt in about a 4 or 5 inch length, along with a threaded insert. Cut my blank, drilled and then secured the threaded insert in the blank, sawed the head off of the bolt, mounted it in my Beall collett and just turned it. I messed up the first one when I used a forsner bit to recess the hole where the shift pattern goes. But other than that it was easy.


----------



## eck (Jun 9, 2010)

I do them out of Polyester Resin. Nice colors and designs
www.eckmanwoods.com


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 10, 2010)

I have done one so far I used my dads tap and die set for the threads


----------



## titan2 (Jun 13, 2010)

Check out this site......I have one of their shifter nobs for my Jeep.

http://www.rocknob.com/

Might give you some ideas......


Barney


----------



## Muggsy1776 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ha... those are great!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 13, 2010)

I did a couple for my friend's VW Busses. I also did door lock knobs too. I was going to do window crank knobs for mine but sold it before I could get a round-to-it.


----------



## RAdams (Jun 15, 2010)

There is actually a pretty big market for this stuff...


I am an avid rap music fan. In the rap music industry, Lowriders and custom cars are popular. In that popularity, there is a little saying used to describe wooden steering wheels... "Grippin the Grain". With that in mind, there is a large market for all sorts of custom turned wood in a car... insturment bezels, knobs for radio, door locks, window crank, blinker stem, headlight switch, shifter, etc. etc. etc. 

If a person wanted to really get into it, you could do glove box button, E brake handle, all sorts of goodies!!


----------



## bjbear76 (May 17, 2013)

I've had several inquiries to make gear shift knobs which I've played around a bit to get a nice shape and get the threading right.  What would be the best finish to use?  I don't think I'd want to use a CA finish.  I'm leaning toward a good durable wax finish that would hold up well.  Any suggestions?


----------



## snyiper (May 17, 2013)

I think a good CA finish will outlast most anything else toy could use...Thats just my opinion.....


----------



## Turned Around (May 17, 2013)

I've been thinking about making one for my '48 DeSoto


----------



## CrimsonKeel (May 18, 2013)

Back when i had a stick i bought a acrylic knob from Flameball.  loved that thing.  now that i turn my next manual will have a custom made knob from some cool acrylic.   most likely a few interchangeable ones depending how i feel that week.
It can be a pain to get the actual thread for someone else's car but if its yours personnel a trip with the knob to the hardware store will set you right up.

if you do ever come across a place that has a listing for all knob threads post here so we all can use it to make cool knobs


----------



## DurocShark (May 18, 2013)

Some generic knob makers use a soft plastic liner inside the knob that will self-thread. Then a set screw locks it in place.


----------



## wee willie (May 21, 2013)

did a couple like this for lbc's(little british cars)


----------

